
Confirmed: The Groupon/Google Deal Is Off - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/03/confirmed-the-groupongoogle-deal-is-off/
======
brown9-2
Good, Google seems to have acquired M&A fever.

------
corin_
Why did he feel the need to explain the difference between revenue and profit
in such a basic way?

~~~
ceejayoz
Because most TechCrunch commenters have a pretty basic understanding of such
things.

